# GSD pups due next week!



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok, I'm helping Mike and Seleena take over the forum with cute puppy pics.

I have a GSD litter due Feb 19th- and I've very excited about it. Working lines, the sire is my SchH3 IPO3 OFA National competitor, handler-owner-trained male. He has great drive, and incredible aggression. He is a Ciro z Pohranicni straze grandson on his sire's side and an Argus v Vordersteinwald [Aly littermate] grandson on his mother's side.

The bitch I leased from Ajay Singh- Satoris Stella BHP1 KKL1 OFA. Linebred Randa Kathargo and Afra v Stoppenbergland this is a drivey bitch! I'm not sure I've seen her equal in prey drive and willingness- she reminds me of a Malinois in that respect.

Or- more officially- Torro v Lordon Haus SchH3 IPO3 OFA HOT x Satoris Stella BHP1 KKL1 OFA.

I'm going to x-ray this Friday to count pups- we could see 4 on the ultrasound, and since her last litter was also 4, I suspect I only have 4 puppies which is fine by me. I will be keeping at least 2- so I may or may not have any available for working homes. I guess I'll know more when they are born!

So- she is due next Monday- I'm VERY excited. I'm planning on taking some pics of my new whelping box I build so I will share here.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

WHY didn´t you tell us sooner :twisted: 

So your puppies are due next week, 2 weeks later Mikes puppies, and 2 weeks after that mine....

Greattt PUPPY POWER!!!


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

I think, until I see them sleeping safely and soundly in the whelping box with mom- that I just REFUSE to believe they'll actually be coming!  

I'm very excited about this litter- it is Torro's second and the first litter was just great- One of them is in my club and a fantastic young male [2 yrs].

This time- I KEEP 'EM ALL!!! :twisted: Ok- maybe not ALL. :roll:


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Well- after a trip to the vet today, we have x-rays with TWO spines.
Sigh.

Two puppies.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

*This time- I KEEP 'EM ALL!!! Ok- maybe not ALL*. 

Awwwww look on the bright side though - better then none AND you could actually keep the whole litter now


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, that's better than none! And less work for you and Momma for a big litter!  One of the prospective Dutch shepherd breeders I was looking at just got the ultrasound done on her female and no puppies. Didn't take.  Which is a real bummer cause that would have been just about perfect timewise! I'd like a Mal or a Dutchie 8-12 weeks old by late May or so, but that doesn't always work out when you are looking for a great breeder of a relatively rare breed!


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about the DS litter.
We have a half sister in our club.

I don't mind the 2 puppies at ALL- I just wish I could pre-order them with outdoor plumbing.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

It's okay, maybe this means I'll for sure have to get a pup from Kadi.  Love your Dantero pup's name! It's going to be a Harry Potter summer, so I think I'd like a Harry Potter name if I get one this summer.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

As I keep feeling the need to explain- it wasn't intentional. But, I must admit it's kinda fun.

Lucius is a Chaos son, BTW. You can see more of him at www.schhgsd.com/lucius.htm really a little dynamite dog.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, shoot, I must have missed that explanation, but with dogs named Draco and Lucius, can't fault us too much, I hope? Great looking pup and knowing the very little I know about Malinois pedigrees, that's a great one.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh no- you've got THAT part right. I have a tendency to name my dogs after villians, and with Malinois, well....

What was unintentional was having them both at the same time. Draco had been sold when I brought Lucius home. BUT- Draco was returned. So I was busted.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL, yes, it is easy to name them after famous villains. Good tough sounding names are a bit harder with females, but not impossible. My two names for females I'm considering are Phoenix (a nod to Harry Potter) or Fiera, which means wild animal in Spanish. :lol:


----------

